# pciconf -l output  :)



## dds (Sep 15, 2012)

I have Sangoma Remora A200 voip card, and when I use pciconf command with -l switch
I'm getting following output: 

```
pciconf -l

none0@pci0:0:20:0:  class=0x028000 card=0x0800a200 chip=0x00401923 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
```

I want to play little bit with device driver writing, and are confused how to identify chip and its vendor. Manpage for pciconf(8) says: " The fourth column contains the chip device ID, which identifies the chip this card is based on.  It consists of two fields, identifying the chip and its vendor...". Any help with explanation of these two fields?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2012)

chip=0x00401923 is device ID 0040, vendor ID 1923 (Sangoma).  With misc/pciids installed, look at /usr/local/share/pciids/pci.ids:


```
1923  Sangoma Technologies Corp.
        0040  A200/Remora FXO/FXS Analog AFT card
        0100  A104d QUAD T1/E1 AFT card
        0300  A101 single-port T1/E1
        0400  A104u Quad T1/E1 AFT
```

So that's the first card listed.  Someone told me yesterday that Sangoma used to have FreeBSD drivers.  Looking at those may be helpful even if they don't work any more, or don't support the right hardware.


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe this will help: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/arch-handbook/pccard.html

EDIT: Or the code (search it for "vendor") here: http://freebsd.active-venture.com/arch-handbook/pci.html


----------

